
Show HN: Update (added free data): Directory of 400 startup grants and gov loans - fredrikaurdal
After getting a lot of feedback on my project FinanceLinx.com, which helps startups and growing businesses with finding grants and government backed loans, I&#x27;ve decided to make some of the information public. If you go to the site now, there&#x27;s an option to request a sample of the financing data.<p>Please let me know how I can improve this, any constructive feedback is welcome!
======
auganov
You're probably not getting a lot of feedback because you can't see anything
without giving your email.

Anyways, if you're in the EU you could build a sizeable business helping
people to get funds. Can easily charge a few k $ per application.

And btw just looking at the country counts it's pretty obvious the data is
very incomplete, probably better off focusing on a particular geography.

